# 2019 U.S. Tennis Open Tournament



## moviequeen1 (Aug 26, 2019)

The 2019 U.S. Tennis OPen Tournament,last Grand Slam title for the year begins today at the Billie Jean King National Tennis Center in Flushing Meadows,NY The defending champions are Novak Djokovic,Naomi Osaka
live TV coverage is on ESPN channels starting 11am,evening session starts at 7-11pm
Tennis Channel has live coverage during week at 8-11am,will show taped matches  12am-8am
I'll be interested to see how far U.S. player 15 yr old Cocco Grauff does who made such impression at Wimbledon.
I'll still be rooting for my favorite male player,Roger Federer.If he doesn't get to the final,I'll be rooting for anybody except Novak,never liked him


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 26, 2019)

I am with you!!!!!!


----------



## 911 (Aug 26, 2019)

You may not like Djokovic (sp?), but he’s a heckuva’ tennis player. He’s a Serb, right? That could explain his attitude.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes,Novak is a great tennis player,the reason why I don't like him has nothing to do with his nationality.
The way he plays his matches are boring to watch,hitting the ball from baseline to baseline,not moving to the net to end a long rally is dull
Yrs ago I use to play in a tennis league,sometimes I would lose interest in my match if my opponent kept hitting the ball to the baseline .I would move towards the net, or hit a drop shot just to end the point


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 27, 2019)

I watched part of Serena Williams match against Maria Sharapova last night.
It was a blowout,she won 6-1,6-1
Roger started slow losing the 1st set 4-6,but then he got back into his winning ways won in 4 sets. I couldn't stay awake to watch the entire match


----------



## 911 (Aug 27, 2019)

Djokovic plays like the older players did back in the 50’s and 60’s. Remember Pancho Gonzalez?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 27, 2019)

911 said:


> Djokovic plays like the older players did back in the 50’s and 60’s. Remember Pancho Gonzalez?


I didn't start watching tennis until the early 70's,I do recognize Pancho's name Sue


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 27, 2019)

Is Boris Becker still on the circuit? oh ok. Maybe he's retired now.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 27, 2019)

Of course I'd like to see Ash Barty win.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 27, 2019)

I watch every day


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 27, 2019)

Sorry I don’t know why those pictures show up twice but these are the frames that I play with mostly I have a contract with Wilson right now that expires at the end of the year


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 27, 2019)

My Burns


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 27, 2019)

And Fed in the stringers lounge in Cincinnati a few years ago. Nicest guy on the planet.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 27, 2019)

And me in a tournament in 1982!!!!!

Yikes I’ve aged!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 28, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Is Boris Becker still on the circuit? oh ok. Maybe he's retired now.


I don't know if you were being funny,but Boris Becker is retired He was one of Novak's coaches,they parted ways  couple of years ago. Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 28, 2019)

In yesterday's matches,there were 3 upsets on the men's side
# 4 Dominic Thiem,#8 Stefanos Tsitsipas and# 10 Roberto Bausista Agut all lost
On the women's side,# 11seed, Sloane Stephens was upset by Anna Kalinskya in 3 sets.Anna is ranked 127th in world,Sloane won the U.S. Open title in 2017
I watched some of Cocco Grauff's match,she started slow but then regained her winning ways. I know she won in 3 tough sets
What I don't like especially in the women's matches,some players scream/grunt after every point
its annoying,after awhile I put the mute button on or stop watching.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 29, 2019)

Yesterday most of the matches were rained out except for the ones played in the covered roof stadiums
The only upset was Venus Williams losing in 3 sets
I couldn't stay awake to watch all of Serena's match against a 17 yr old. Serena did win in 3 sets but it was a struggle


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 29, 2019)

Taylor Townsend!!!!!!!!!   Beat Halep


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 29, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> I don't know if you were being funny,but Boris Becker is retired He was one of Novak's coaches,


yeah that's me. always trying to be funny but failing miserably. I didn't know he was Novak's coach. Must be a good coach then.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 30, 2019)

The only upset yesterday was the U.S. qualifer,Taylor Townsend upsetting # 4 seed Simone Halop.
I watched some of it,Taylor kept coming to the net to distract her and it worked. She next plays Naomi Oskaka,that should be a good match
Nadal won his match in a walkover when his opponent withdrew couple hrs beforehand because of injury


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Last night I watched Cocco Grauff's match with #1 seed Naomi Osaka
I figured she would be overwhelmed and she was lost in straight sets 6-3,6-0
I thought it was a wonderful gesture on Naomi's part when she asked Cocco to join her in interview with MaryJo Fernadez right after the match.She was wiping away tears&trying to compose herself
I've been following another young  U.S. player,Taylor Townsend age 23 who is ranked #116 in the world. She had to qualify for the tournament,knocked off # 4 seed,Simona Halop in 2nd round. I watched her match yesterday morning as she beat Sorana Cirstea 7-5,6-2. What I like about her game is, instead of hitting from baseline to baseline,she will come to the net and make good shots. She does play doubles which helps her in singles.
The only upset on men's side was #14 seed, John Isner losing to # 22seed ,Marin Cilic in 4 sets. Cilic plays Rafa Nadal next rd


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Yesterday there were more upsets but the biggest had to be #1 seed and defending champion,NOvak Djokovic retiring in the 3rd set because of a shoulder injury. His opponent,Stan Warwinka had already won the first 2 sets,was leading in the 3rd.I didn't see the match,but I heard the fans booed Novak off the court which was tacky
On the women's side,# 2 seed Ashleigh Barty,#3 seed Karolina Pliskova both lost
Roger Federer,Rafa Nadal,Serena Williams all advanced into the quarter finals.Serena twisted her right ankle had to have it taped
Cocco Grauff and her doubles partner,Caty McNally won their 2nd round match


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 3, 2019)

The upsets continued yesterday with #1seed,defending women's champion,Naomi Oskaka losing to #13 seed,Belinda Becnic 
#4 men's seed,Alexander Zverev lost  to #20 seed, Diego Schwartzman in 4 sets
Rafa Nadal won his match against Marin Ciric in 4 sets
U.S. qualifer,Taylor Townsend's magical run ended when she lost last night


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 4, 2019)

Serena Williams  overwhelmed her opponent,Wang Quiang in her quarterfinal match,6-1,6-0 in 44 min
Last night in a upset #3 seed,Roger Federer lost in 5 sets to Grigor Dimitrov,who had lost 7 times  before  against Roger. Rafa Nadal is the remaining big name left in the tournament
I think this is the start of changes in men's tennis ,other players will capture the spotlight by beating the 'Big 3" Novak,Roger&Rafa have different guys in the top 10 which I think is good
My thoughts on Roger,as much as I've loved watching him thru the years, I really believe his loss at Wimbledon this yr when he was serving for the match and lost to  Novak really bothered him more than he let on. He has nothing else left to prove,has won all the major Grand Slam titles.If he does retire at the end of the year,{which I think he might}it will be a sad day for the tennis world&his fans around the world,but we have many wonderful memories from the greatest player of all time.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 8, 2019)

I watched part of the woman's final yesterday between Serena Williams and 19 yr old,Bianca Andreescu from Canada.
Serena wasn't moving well in my opionion,wonder if the ankle sprain she sustained in her previous match was bothering her more than she let on. She couldn't get her 1st serves in which really frustrated her especially in the 1st set
The final score was 6-3,7-5 for Bianca who I was quite impressed with,she seemed calm as a cucumber playing against her. She hit her shots with so much pace keeping Serena off balance
Bianca in winning her 1st Grand Slam title will become the #5 seed in the world


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 9, 2019)

Yesterday afternoon,I watched the beginning of the men's final Rafa Nadal vs. Daniil Medvedev.
When Rafa was up 2 sets-0 I figured he would win in 3 sets,turned it off.I don't particially like watching  players hitting  the ball baseline to baseline,to me that's boring
A couple hrs later thinking the match was over,turned on to see Daniil had come from behind,the match was in the 5th set. After almost 5 hrs,Rafa prevailed,won his 19th Grand Slam title,he's now 1 behind Roger Federer.  From what I saw, Medvedev made some unbelievable shots, at age 23 he could go the distance with Rafa. I think he will win a few Grand Slam titles in his career
Rafa has a good summer he won his 12th French Open title,no other player male or female has won that many title,to top that winning his 4th U.S. Open. The icing on the cake for him  in a couple of weeks  is when he marries his long time girlfriend


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks for your comments.

Unfortunately my cable company carried the final games but I don't subscribe to that particular channel.

However, I was able to go to the BBC and they had live comments so I was able to follow the games.  It was on radio but I could not get the radio version because of my location. Canada.
I was able to watch the semi-finals but not the final.
There will be a replay of the women's final tomorrow.  I will be taping it.


----------

